# Osage Orange



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

Just received a truck load of Osage Orange, now half of my drive way is full. cut up a bowl blank and turned a 10” round by 8” deep and a 1/4” thick. bowl was finished with 3 costs of lacquer. This bowl was turned in a session with one of my students. He got to take the bowl home with him to give to his wife. hope they enjoy the bowl.


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

That's crazy beautiful. Wish I lived close enough to be one of your students.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Man that's nice! I know I've asked this before, but what was the orientation of the blank you cut from that log? Must have been a huge log to get a 10" dia. x 8" deep vessel from it. I've been cutting some blanks from 20" dia. logs and it seems like all I can get is about 4" depth at 10" dia. That's with the mouth of the vessel pointing out toward thee bark and the bottom toward the center. Correct me if I'm wrong, but that's the standard way to do it?


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

very nice ... was that turned green or was the wood already dried?


----------



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

djg said:


> That's with the mouth of the vessel pointing out toward thee bark and the bottom toward the center. Correct me if I'm wrong, but that's the standard way to do it?


djg, if you want a natural edge bowl that's the way to do it. I turned this one form the bottom would have been bark and sap wood, top towards center of the tree. This way a face plate on top and tail stock on bark you all ready have a contour of a bowl form.(as seen in my avatar). I turned off bark and sap and made tendon form my chuck and reverse for hollowing. the Osage tree was taken down by a storm and was close to 28" across the center and did have some rot in the heart of the tree.

Phinds, it was green down for about 1 month, I usually don't turn dried Osage due to the hardest on this wood.


----------

